# Portland going after Chris paul???



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2007/07/blazers_eyeing_chris_paul_in_s.html

What are the chances this happens?


Portland or new Orleans, wow seems like a though choice.


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

Um, yes please.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I wish _I_ knew what was going to happen two years from now...


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> http://blog.oregonlive.com/johncanzano/2007/07/blazers_eyeing_chris_paul_in_s.html
> 
> *What are the chances this happens?*
> 
> ...


Chances are slim to none.

Tough choice for who?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

I was talking about though choice for CP3, I was being sarcastic.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I was talking about though choice for CP3, I was being sarcastic.


Yea, a really tough choice.

By the way, another joker of a blog writer had the same idea about CP being a Sonic once they move to OKC.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

If he did leave, it would be kinda funny, seeing your reaction!


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> If he did leave, it would be kinda funny, seeing your reaction!


Not really. There's absolutely nothing we as fans can do about that. They'd do better going after Marvin don't you think?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Why do you always have to bring up Marvin, and you accuse me, of alway bringing up Marvin!


If Marvin left, we still have Horford, and Josh Smith, I'll get over it.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Why do you always have to bring up Marvin, and you accuse me, of alway bringing up Marvin!


Well, seems you like to see my reactions when you say things about Paul so maybe I like to see your reaction when I say things about Marvin. :biggrin:

I'm sure you would get over the loss of Marvin. I mean how big of a deal would that actually be?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I always found speculation, or rumors that are about 2-3 yrs into the future pointless. Whoopti freaking do, they might be interested. It makes no sense to target someone who is a FA in a few yrs, when it's more than likely they're not gonna hit the market..


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Dissonance19 said:


> I always found speculation, or rumors that are about 2-3 yrs into the future pointless. Whoopti freaking do, they might be interested. It makes no sense to target someone who is a FA in a few yrs, when it's more than likely they're not gonna hit the market..



I agree Dissonance19. And anyone who thinks the Hornets won't give CP the max deal is not thinking right.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> Well, seems you like to see my reactions when you say things about Paul so maybe I like to see your reaction when I say things about Marvin. :biggrin:
> 
> I'm sure you would get over the loss of Marvin. I mean how big of a deal would that actually be?



A big deal, if he breakouts, somewhere else.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Dissonance19 said:


> I always found speculation, or rumors that are about 2-3 yrs into the future pointless. Whoopti freaking do, they might be interested. It makes no sense to target someone who is a FA in a few yrs, when it's more than likely they're not gonna hit the market..



I agree, but the greedy Blazer fans, were talking about Pritchard, saying he's targeting somebody in the '09 FA class.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> A big deal, if he breakouts, somewhere else.


You'd still have to get over it though because there will be nothing you can do about it. It's very possible that Marvin could breakout on another team. But it's also possible that he can breakout in Atlanta. It's still really early and he's still really young.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Well almost everyone in the NBA would be interested in CP,but that doesn't mean much.I'd like to see him come home to North Carolina,but it's not very likely unless the Hornets screw things up horribly.Absolute worst thing that could happen to the Hornets is that he'd want to play for the QO and then they'd be forced to arrange an S&T in which you'd have at least ten or fifteen teams trying to outbid one another.No chance in hell that Portland or anyone else would get him without giving up a lot.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> I agree, but the greedy Blazer fans, were talking about Pritchard, saying he's targeting somebody in the '09 FA class.


Greedy? Isn't it common sense? The Blazers will have significant capspace to sign big name player in '09. It's just speculation.

And to Hornets' fans, take what you read from the blog writer with a grain of salt. He's a clown who just pulls ideas out of his ***. To think that NO will let him go, is just ludicrous.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Greedy? Isn't it common sense? The Blazers will have significant capspace to sign big name player in '09. It's just speculation.
> 
> And to Hornets' fans, take what you read from the blog writer with a grain of salt. *He's a clown who just pulls ideas out of his ***. To think that NO will let him go, is just ludicrous*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Who wouldnt be interested in CP3? Hell I want CP3 to play on my 3-3 team but that doesnt mean Im going to get him.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Geaux Tigers said:


> Who wouldnt be interested in CP3? Hell I want CP3 to play on my 3-3 team but that doesnt mean Im going to get him.


 :laugh: There ain't nothin wrong with wanting Geaux Tigers. Nothing wrong with wanting.


----------



## different_13 (Aug 30, 2005)

yuyuza1 said:


> Greedy? Isn't it common sense? *The Blazers will have significant capspace to sign big name player in '09*. It's just speculation.


Will they? I was under the impression they'd be resigning/extending their young guys - Roy, Rodriguez, Lamarcus Aldridge etc..
Or would the amount they spend on them not come into effect until the season starts? (ie, for cap purposes they'd still be on their rookie pay)


edit: I suppose when you have Oden, Roy, Aldridge et al, and the possibilty of getting a big name, AND Allen, Portland WILL go over the luxury tax (the owner would be willing, is what I mean)


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

girllovesthegame said:


> yuyuza1 said:
> 
> 
> > Greedy? Isn't it common sense? The Blazers will have significant capspace to sign big name player in '09. It's just speculation.
> ...


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Masbee said:


> Canzano is not a blogger. He is a* prize winning and featured Sports Columnist *for the largest paper in Oregon.
> 
> That makes his made up junk, all the more annoying.


:hurl:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Blazers = "We would like to inquire about Chris Paul."
Hornets = "Otis Smith works for the Magic. Goodbye."


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

The Blazers wouldn't be acquiring about Chris Paul to anyone but his agent. He will be a free agent and Portland has done everything in their power to clear a boat load of cap space for that year to sign someone. Our GM said he is targeting someone from that draft class and we just assume he means Paul. When our GM was player personel director during that draft he was adament about drfating Oaul and was overruled in favor of Martell Webster. That is the only reason we think he is targeting Paul. 

So if Paul wants to play for a team that has a great center and two other really good players in Roy and Aldridge then all he has to do is except a max deal from the Blazers.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Why would he go to Portland? Like I said, going from New Orleans to Portland is a big dropoff in terms of cities.

But situation wise, he's the franchise player here, if he goes there, he'll be in Oden's shadow.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Why would he go to Portland? Like I said, going from New Orleans to Portland is a big dropoff in terms of cities.


In what sense? The Portland metro area has about 2.5m people - about the same as N.O. (a little bigger actually), the city itself has around 500,00 people vs less than 300,000 for N.O. The Portland metro area is 24th in size in the nation, N.O. metro area is 40th.

You trade nice winters and humid hot summers for rainy winters and perfect summers.

I have nothing against N.O. - it is one of the nicest places to visit - but I would say calling one of the cleanest, prettiest cities in the country a big drop-off is nothing but ignorant. I can see that in some terms you could say Portland is a little backwater town compared to, for example, NYC - and I would agree (I used to live there) - but I am not sure why a city that is about the same size, out of the mainstream of the countries cultural centers (on the east coast and California) is much different from Portland to warrant a "big drop-off" remark.

I have no issues with people liking one city over the other - I am just curious why you think Portland is such a downgrade.

Going back to the question of why Paul might decide Portland is a better place to be - if he thinks he can win a ring there and not in N.O. might be a good start. Do you think Jason Kidd is not wondering if he should have joined forces with Tim Duncan in San Antonio instead of being the man in NJ?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

mediocre man said:


> The Blazers wouldn't be acquiring about Chris Paul to anyone but his agent. *He will be a free agent and Portland has done everything in their power to clear a boat load of cap space for that year to sign someone.* Our GM said he is targeting someone from that draft class and we just assume he means Paul. When our GM was player personel director during that draft he was adament about drfating Oaul and was overruled in favor of Martell Webster. That is the only reason we think he is targeting Paul.
> 
> So if Paul wants to play for a team that has a great center and two other really good players in Roy and Aldridge then all he has to do is except a max deal from the Blazers.


And the Hornets GM has been saying that every move they make in terms of other Hornet players and their contracts are all done with Chris Paul's future as a HORNET in mind. You think they'd actually let Paul hit the free agent market? And right now all of this is just speculation from one of Portland's blogger/sportswriters but I like how a lot of you guys are feeding into it. I guess if the writer had mentioned another point guard on another team you guys would be over there at that teams forum trying to toss your cap space at them. :lol: I, for one, will not go back and forth with you guys over whether Paul will be a Hornet or a Blazer.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Why would he go to Portland? Like I said, going from New Orleans to Portland is a big dropoff in terms of cities.
> 
> But situation wise, he's the franchise player here, if he goes there, he'll be in Oden's shadow.




No offense, but New Orleans isn't near the city Portland is. I've been to both, I now live in Houston, so I think I have a fairly decent grasp on the weather in New Orleans as well. I'll tell you what. You post a pretty picture of the New Orleans area and I'll do the same for the Portland area, and we'll see who runs out of pictures first. Now let's talk about fan support, better owner, better upside for a championship, market size and crime.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

girllovesthegame said:


> And the Hornets GM has been saying that every move they make in terms of other Hornet players and their contracts are all done with Chris Paul's future as a HORNET in mind. You think they'd actually let Paul hit the free agent market? And right now all of this is just speculation from one of Portland's blogger/sportswriters but I like how a lot of you guys are feeding into it. I guess if the writer had mentioned another point guard on another team you guys would be over there at that teams forum trying to toss your cap space at them. :lol: I, for one, will not go back and forth with you guys over whether Paul will be a Hornet or a Blazer.



We really don't even know if that's the player he is targeting. Kind of a silly argument to have 2 years before it's even an issue. 

Good luck this season Hornets fans.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

andalusian said:


> In what sense? The Portland metro area has about 2.5m people - about the same as N.O. (a little bigger actually), the city itself has around 500,00 people vs less than 300,000 for N.O. The Portland metro area is 24th in size in the nation, N.O. metro area is 40th.
> 
> You trade nice winters and humid hot summers for rainy winters and perfect summers.
> 
> ...


No no. We're not going to get into any of the which city is better stuff. Oiatl please don't even start it. So do guys think that because you have Greg Oden now every free agent is going to want to run to play for Portland? I mean he may turn out to be a great player paired with other really nice players but that doesn't always equal a championship. That's a pretty young team right now and it's possible they may not even finish at .500 this season. Anything is possible and none of us knows what the future will hold nor do we know what Chris Paul may want.


----------



## andalusian (Jun 29, 2006)

girllovesthegame said:


> No no. We're not going to get into any of the which city is better stuff. Oiatl please don't even start it. So do guys think that because you have Greg Oden now every free agent is going to want to run to play for Portland? I mean he may turn out to be a great player paired with other really nice players but that doesn't always equal a championship. That's a pretty young team right now and it's possible they may not even finish at .500 this season. Anything is possible and none of us knows what the future will hold nor do we know what Chris Paul may want.


Portland is not going to contend this year. No doubts about it. I think they might be able to get the 8th spot in the west - but it is a big question mark. But, Portland does have a very good young core that can grow together and once Roy, Aldridge, Oden and the pieces click - they will be a very good team. Since Portland's cap plan seems to be that they will have an opportunity to go under the cap and have a big FA signing in 2009 - it seems to align with the time the Bogut/Williams/CP3/Deron class gets to free agency - so one would assume they will target one of these players.

I have no idea if they target Paul, I have no idea if he might consider them - but he does fit into the time-line and the age of the team and if Oden pans out to be one of the next dominant bigs in the mold of Shaq/Duncan - the team will be attractive for free agents.

Personally, I am not sure if Portland will need a PG at that point - the team has 2 starter caliber points right now (Blake/Jack - with Jack being a good friend of Paul, fwiw), a super talent project in Sergio Rodriguez (already a fantastic setup machine and a real treat to watch) and Koponnen as an overseas stash. Add the fact that some think Roy could be a big PG and they can move him there with Rudy Fernandez coming from Spain to be the SG - I think that Portland might be looking at a promising Small Forward to round-up the team in that time frame.


----------

